# Went FLA yak fishin' yesterday (7/8)



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Yak fished the Estero River, FLA w/Jighead yesterday. Rented yaks (Tarpon 140s) from Estero River Outfitters for a half day ~ 20 bucks each w/big selection of yaks to choose from, good service, and the needed FLA bait "live shrimp"  

So in temporarily crossing over to the yak side, Wild Bill and I each C&R'd several Oscars and Snapper  Also landed one sheephead and hey I only went swimmin' once  

Go yak fish,

`bucket


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> Also landed one sheephead and hey I only went swimmin' once
> 
> Go yak fish,
> 
> `bucket


That was just a snorkeling adventure not swimming right??


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Dixie,

Guess it was a brief snorkeling trip because I had my life vest on and popped right back up out of the water and back on the yak only a bit wetter  

Go figure I did essentially the same in a sit yak in few years back up in MI :--| 

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

In 'bucket's defence...he had a rod falling off the back of the yak...spun around to save it...and over he went.  As hot out as it was...it probably felt great!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

them Tarpons can only support soooo much   ....Glad , Dennis didn't get ya no wetter than tha Baptisin'.......hope ya enjoyed yer swim...and held on to tha bite on yer end of tha rod....Great yer back home....Missed ya Mon Ame'


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1518

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1517

Finally getting `round to vacation photos and first attempt at posting/linking photos into a post on P&S so wish me luck and let's see if this actually worked  

Jighead also scored him a WS T140 yak so should make for some interesting yak posts  

Yak it up  

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mark, whats that you holding up, a lil sheepy?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Clay,

Yeah, I think so as it looks like it as well as me looking very hung over that morning :--| 

Regardless of conditions, yakkin' was a blast  

Yak it up,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Day'um...Bucket.ya almost look as good as me on a Yak..........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Day'um...Bucket.ya almost look as good as me on a Yak..........


All I gotta say is OUCH!


----------

